

Bulk Block Fake Twitter Followers - kanwaljitk
http://blockfak.es/

======
SchizoDuckie
I hope your service thrives and you get bought by twitter. Good work, but the
fact this had to be built by a 3rd party and did not come from Twitter itself
is a sad fact.

